# Chuck Gadd's Planted Aquarium Calculator Download



## AdamP.

Hi the link seems to be broken.


----------



## UDGags

The OP was from 12-01-2003.....probably why it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## wkndracer

He added more chemicals to his new online version. I have the older version 1.0i 4may04 .exe install file if anyone needs it.


----------



## sewingalot

Here's you a link:

http://web.archive.org/web/20080601051640/http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_aquacalc.htm

The original website is gone, but there is an archived version of it.


----------

